# Vibration Dampers and Anti-Seize Compound



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Any idea where I can get vibration dampers and what anti-squeel or anti-seize compound are you guys currently running?


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

no need for this anymore. btw anti sieze does work


----------

